
Why Amazon and other companies are trying 30-hour workweeks - walterclifford
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/16/why-amazon-and-other-companies-are-trying-30-hour-workweeks.html
======
DrScump
This article is oddly silent as to whether dropping the number of hours frees
these companies from having to provide health care.

